# BingoExtrem



## Bingoman (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich mal drangesetzt folgende Bingo-Variante zu programmieren:
http://www.amazon.de/Ravensburger-2...f=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1210848887&sr=8-3

Die Regeln sind einfach: Jeder bekommt eine 5x5 Karte. Es wird mit zwei Würfeln gewürfelt und jeder Spieler trägt nun diese Zahl in ein beliebiges Kästchen seiner Karte ein. Die Zahl gilt für alle Spieler! Punkte kann man erzielen indem man in einer senkrechten, waargerechten oder in einer diagonalen Reihe bestimmte Kombinationen erzeugt (Drilling, Straße, Full House, etc.). Ein paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch, aber egal =)

Das ist soweit auch alles programmiert. Graik, Logik, etc. Mein Problem ist es jetzt nur den Spielablauf hinzubekommen.

Wie gehe ich daran: Klar, Server-Client ist ebenfalls programmiert, aber wie stelle ich nun allen eine Zahl zur Verfügung, weiß wann alle diese eingetragen haben und gebe die nächste Zahl? 

Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn du mir nicht erklären kannst, wozu genau der obige Link gedacht war, entferne ich ihn wieder. Anderenfalls gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich hier um Spam oder unerwünschten plumpen Werbeversuch handelt.


----------



## Guest (15. Mai 2008)

Nene, der Link sollte nur dazu dienen, damit man sich etwas unter dem genannten SPiel vorstellen kann. Das ist alles.


----------



## pyr0t0n (15. Mai 2008)

naja ich gehe mal davon aus das du jedem Spieler über ein Client Objekt in eine Liste packst. Du kannst doch dann diesem Client objekt noch eine Variable, meinetwegen "zahl_gesetzt" geben welche du immer zwischen TRUE und FALSE switchen musst.

BSP.

Hat der Server eine Zahl ausgegeben ist bei jedem Client Objekt zahl_gesetzt = false;

Setzt dein Spieler nun seine zahl lässt du die Variable im Server auf TRUE setzen und erst wenn bei Allen Clienten diese Variable TRUE ist sendet der Server die nächste Zahl und setzt wieder die Variablen auf False.

Hoffe das war dein problem, falls nicht dann bitte nochmal genauer Erläutern.


----------

